# Sony DSC-HX100V



## Julietnoel35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Just bought myself this new camera and having fun playing around with it. Anyone familiar with it? They call it a bridge camera. It has so many functions on it I have just been using the iauto modes but I know there is so much more you can do with it. Just don't know how to program the settings etc. I am a total newbie when it comes to digital photography and don't understand the whole camera lingo...but would love to learn easy tips/tricks etc to taking great pictures. Thanks for any help/advice you can give me! Juliet from Chicago :wink:


----------



## Julietnoel35 (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+...00&skuId=2255047&st=sony dsc-hx100v&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

It is one heck of a super compact camera with 30X for a more understanding of this bad boy you should go to PhotgraphyBlog and ask for the review, it'll tell you what it can do with detailed instructions and sample images


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Nice camera. A book or two on photography may help. Or a photography class if you can find one in your area. These will give you the basics. Then get out there and shoots some pics. Post a few to the forum.

huntin1


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

shoulda spent the money on an entry level dSLR.

back in 2008, I bought the grand dad to yours, the H9. Stupidest money I spent. Now I sit here with that camera in the cupboard, occasionally send it home with my oldest daughter to use. My youngest uses it on occasion.

In the mean time, I use the D90 I went and bought 10 months later. :lost: :lost: oke:

Add insult to injury....

Had a buddy from work tell me to do the same thing. "Get an entry-level dSLR, skip the "bridge" camera". It will be enough to buy you a good prime lens.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

I would not have purchased a bridge camera, but it was not a stupid move. If it helps you learn and stimulates your interest it will have been worth it. If it helps you, who cares?

That said, there is a reason most professionals use the SLR or higher end cameras, even the small subset of Leica digital folks. It is because they need reliable tools to do the job. Take a look at what pro sports and wildlife shooters use. I'll put in(once again) a plug for friend Artie Morris http://www.birdsasart.com who is one of the top bird photographers around.

What will probably help you more than anything is learning to be critical of your results. Learning that 'good enough' usually is not. Technical and creative excellence is a goal to work for no matter what camera you have. A good friend just had some images accepted for a prestigious gallery show - taken with his kids 4 MP point and shoot camera. Good images the would have been even better technically with his 5DMkII camera - but he and his son were on an outing and the opportunity presented itself so he used his sons camera. The images are good. Could have been better - but then Mickey Mantle could have hit more home runs too. You live with what you have.

Don't let gear snobs turn you off to photography. As you learn more you will find the limitations of what you have now. We ALL do if we are serious and honest. It is just part of learning. Yes, a SLR or higher end camera would do a better job at many things. But, get out and photograph. Study Good photographs and figure out how to improve yours. It is not difficult but does take practice. Even with 'a talent' for photography you need to work at it just like a musician. Practice so it is natural to you.

Good luck. Enjoy it and have fun.


----------

